# Update on Alesha



## Bluebaldybob (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all. 

Just back from the hospital for Alesha's first consultant visit since she was diagnosed over 6 weeks ago now.
Consultant was happy with her progress and told us to just keep doing what we are doing. 
Her HbA1c on admission was 13.2%, it's now down to 8.7% six weeks later. Hopefully we can get her below 7.5 next time, but they don't want to see us back for another 2 months 
Ah well, nose back to the grindstone eh?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad to hear the appointment went well Bob, it sounds like Alesha is doing very well!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Brilliant work Bob. Well done to all 3 of you.

Rob


----------



## MCH (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent result - very well done - its nice to know the hard work was worth it.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a fantastic reduction


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi again. And a Happy New year to everyone. 
Just a quick update on Alesha. We had our hospital check up today and all went well.
Alesha's HbA1c on admission was 13.2%. Down to 8.7% six weeks later, and today we managed *6.5%* Well chuffed 
I know there will be ups and downs, but what a fantastic feeling to know the hard work does pay off.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 4, 2012)

You have done a great job, you should be proud, keep up the good work..........


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

Bluebaldybob said:


> Hi again. And a Happy New year to everyone.
> Just a quick update on Alesha. We had our hospital check up today and all went well.
> Alesha's HbA1c on admission was 13.2%. Down to 8.7% six weeks later, and today we managed *6.5%* Well chuffed
> I know there will be ups and downs, but what a fantastic feeling to know the hard work does pay off.



Thats great t hear well done to everyone x 

Happy new year to you


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats brilliant news .............well done


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent Bob!  Well done mum and dad!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 4, 2012)

Really well done


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 4, 2012)

Well Done Bob , thats a great result for little Alesha .


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, and another consultant visit under the belt today. HbA1c this time was 6.7%, last one was 6.5% but hospital well pleased with result. Thought it was going to be a lot higher this time due to some higher readings, but all good so far.
I hope all is well with everyone 
Take care.

Bob.


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 11, 2012)

That's brilliant! Never managed below 7% here - and younger kids are usually harder I gather so really well done! You must have worked really hard for that


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 11, 2012)

That is so good, you should be really pleased with your efforts. We haven't been below 7% either. Must say you seem to be getting well monitored by your team, we were last at clinic in early January and not yet had another appointment through, think we just about scrape the 4 x yearlies!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2012)

Bluebaldybob said:


> Hi all, and another consultant visit under the belt today. HbA1c this time was 6.7%, last one was 6.5% but hospital well pleased with result. Thought it was going to be a lot higher this time due to some higher readings, but all good so far.
> I hope all is well with everyone
> Take care.
> 
> Bob.



That is a great result Bob, really pleased for you all


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Apr 12, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> That is so good, you should be really pleased with your efforts. We haven't been below 7% either. Must say you seem to be getting well monitored by your team, we were last at clinic in early January and not yet had another appointment through, think we just about scrape the 4 x yearlies!



Got to say the hospital have been fantastic so far. Results on same day, constant updates from health team, DSN visits to our home. They've been out to Alesha's school about 3 times training staff, so about 6 staff know how to inject etc. Lots of help with carb counting and regular meetings at the hospital with other parents, and of course, the help and advice from peeps on this forum. 
When Alesha was diagnosed, we felt as though our world had come to an end.
Now, after only about 8 months, it feels our family life is "normal" (as normal as "normal" can be) and we just get on with it. Life does go on.... You just need to adapt to what is tossed at you. 
I was told this at the time, and didn't believe it. I'm very happy to have been proved wrong.
Thank you to everyone on this forum for your kind words and support.


----------

